# أخيرا برنامج الرد على جميع الشبهات الوهمية حول المسيحية و كشف الوحه الحقيقى للاسلام



## jesusson2010 (1 أبريل 2010)

*أهلا وسهلا .... ده أول موضوع لى فى المنتدى .... كل سنة و أنتم طيبيين ... و بمناسبة العيد حبيت أقدم برامجى التى صنعتها فقط بنعمة المسيح له كل المجد ..... 
أول برنامج عبارة عن كتاب الكترونى يوضح الشبهات الوهمية حول عقيدتنا المسيحية* .... أساسيات المسيحية ..... شرح الثالوث ..... كتاب 100 سؤال لعماد حنا + مجموعة كبيرة جدا من الأسئلة.

 أما بقى تانى برنامج هو عبارة عن كتاب الكترونى يكشف الوجه الحقيقى للاسلام* 

صلوا من أجلى

شكر خاص لمنتديات الكنيسة العربية لأنه موقع رائع .... ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و تعب محبتكم*


* 
*

http://rapidshare.com/files/3690409...____________________________________.rar.html

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CRCIUQT6

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/7d56leq0a

http://hotfile.com/dl/34997777/73c1790/____.rar.html

http://www.zshare.net/download/742959870876ffc6/

http://www.badongo.com/file/21583922

http://uploading.com/files/4ed27936...%B9%D9%82%D9%8A%D8%AF%D8%AA%D9%86%D8%A7+%D8%2

*


*كشف الوجه الحقيقى للاسلام*

*

http://rapidshare.com/files/369044174/_______________________________________________.rar.html

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MUCR5BJ0

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/6mn5hnzrb

http://hotfile.com/dl/34999118/f3e5b1e/___.rar.html

http://www.zshare.net/download/7429626016daedb6/

http://uploading.com/files/1e7f75am...82%D9%89+%D9%84%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%84%D8%A7

http://www8.multiupload.com:800/fil...3BE539B2F810F03/كشف الوجه الحقيقى للاسلام.rar

http://www.badongo.com/file/21584258*


----------



## الروح النارى (18 أبريل 2010)

jesusson2010 قال:


> *أهلا وسهلا .... ده أول موضوع لى فى المنتدى .... كل سنة و أنتم طيبيين ... و بمناسبة العيد حبيت أقدم برامجى التى صنعتها فقط بنعمة المسيح له كل المجد ..... *
> http://www.badongo.com/file/21584258


 

*شــــــــكراااً ليــك أبن المسيح*

*أهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى *
*وكل سنة وانت طيب*

*رااائع جداااً*

*الرب يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## الروح النارى (18 أبريل 2010)

jesusson2010 قال:


> *http://rapidshare.com/files/3690409...____________________________________.rar.html*
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

